# mnts,gravesend,07-02-62,classb



## john lintern (Nov 1, 2013)

seeking the whereabouts of the class of 62
terry barker/newcastle
l murphy /london
b scott /scotland
j mcintyre /liverpool
jeff hand /yorkshire
d fettis /south shields
c hughes /birkenhead
danny roger /newport,wales
t connelly aka happy /glasgow
j jeffers /liverpool
would be interested to hear if anyone sailed with these guys,we were
all catering ratings at that time our instructor was mr a lawrence


----------

